# Greenville Presbyterian Theological Seminary



## Korean puritanic reformed (Aug 13, 2009)

Anyone here stating this fall? I have been accepted M.Div. 2 weeks ago. 
I still stay in South Korea,though. I should go there in haste.

This is first time to go to USA and also for studying in abroad.
Anyone help me to adapt in new circumstances? 
I have to go there until orientation on 24 August.


----------



## Hamalas (Aug 13, 2009)

Sorry that I can't help you with information but I'll be ing!


----------



## The Mexican Puritan (Aug 13, 2009)

Just go and I am certain the men there will help you with everything.


----------



## nicnap (Aug 13, 2009)

Chris, there are a few of us here who are students at GPTS. I will try to find you at convocation. If you look at my profile, you can see what I look like. Looking forward to seeing/meeting you.

Blessings brother.


----------



## Korean puritanic reformed (Aug 14, 2009)

Hamalas said:


> Sorry that I can't help you with information but I'll be ing!


 Thank you for just concerning and praying.

-----Added 8/14/2009 at 09:38:33 EST-----

Are you the certain man?  Thank you. why you are the man?
and How are you to be the man?

-----Added 8/14/2009 at 09:42:54 EST-----



nicnap said:


> Chris, there are a few of us here who are students at GPTS. I will try to find you at convocation. If you look at my profile, you can see what I look like. Looking forward to seeing/meeting you.
> 
> Blessings brother.


 I am also looking forward to meeting you at the large meeting. Thanks, nicholas


----------



## xapis (Aug 20, 2009)

Greetings, Chris!

I will be starting there this Fall and studying by distance. I look forward to meeting you on Monday.


----------

